
How Sovereign Citizens Helped Swindle $1B from the Government They Disavow - howard941
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/29/business/sovereign-citizens-financial-crime.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536464)

